# Dog prone to ear infections, other dog licks his ears?



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

My Golden Retriever is very prone to ear infections. He has had a handful of ear infections or yeast infections in his ears and he is only 1.5 years old. My new dog is quite the licker, she licks our arms and hands for hours, and loves to lick my Golden's face, eyes, mouth, and ears. (He doesnt exactly care for it but tolerates it and gives me a look like "Mom, get her off of me!"  

My question is: does it hurt his ears having my other dog lick them? I would think that it would keep them cleaner, but I don't know if the saliva in there will cause moisture to build up and lead to an ear infection. I have ear cleaner and swimmers ear cleaner for him, but she does it all the time, so I am trying to avoid having to clean out his ears every night (it takes a while and the ear cleaner isn't cheap).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Dogs are attracted to ear wax. Look up blue ear wash on the front page/stickies on this health forum. Cheaper than commercial ear cleaners.
Change his food to a high quality grain free, aleternative protein food. Ear infections are often one of the most common signs of food allergies. Taste of the wild high prairie formula is a fairly inexpensive food that is pretty easy to find. You can also go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com or www.dogfoodadvisor.com and find a top rated food that's grain free, and uses something besides beef, chicken, or lamb as the source of protein.

You can get your dog a snood, or make one to stop the other dog from licking his ears.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue Power Ear Treatment.pdf

Has helped my cockers ears.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm going to suggest getting a grain and potato free food, keeping away from chicken.


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

He hasn't had an ear infection in months, I am just worried that her licking in his ears will cause one. He is a VERY picky eater, but I have found that he will eat Science Diet Large Breed regular with some Large Breed Lamb and Rice mixed in, or whatever store brand I can mix in (small quantities) Food doesn't seem to bother his ears, however the vet thinks that it may be something outside that he is allergic to that may be causing it. If he has another one soon we are going to look at other options to keep him from having them. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Mack Maya Iowa said:


> He hasn't had an ear infection in months, I am just worried that her licking in his ears will cause one. He is a VERY picky eater, but I have found that he will eat Science Diet Large Breed regular with some Large Breed Lamb and Rice mixed in, or whatever store brand I can mix in (small quantities) Food doesn't seem to bother his ears, however the vet thinks that it may be something outside that he is allergic to that may be causing it. If he has another one soon we are going to look at other options to keep him from having them. Thanks for the suggestions!


He's probably allergic to the grains or common protein. That's the most common causes. Science Diet is not a good food. Read www.dogfoodanalysis.com and find a grain free food. Or go to www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Mack Maya Iowa said:


> He hasn't had an ear infection in months, I am just worried that her licking in his ears will cause one. He is a VERY picky eater, but I have found that he will eat Science Diet Large Breed regular with some Large Breed Lamb and Rice mixed in, or whatever store brand I can mix in (small quantities) Food doesn't seem to bother his ears, however the vet thinks that it may be something outside that he is allergic to that may be causing it. If he has another one soon we are going to look at other options to keep him from having them. Thanks for the suggestions!


As Spotted Nikes said, there's a good chance he is sensitive or allergic to grains. Science Diet is not a good food, there are other foods that are decently priced that may help. If you stop any ear issues, you may stop the other dogs from licking his ears!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Allergies and floppy ears can cause infection. Three general types of infection: yeast, bacterial, mites. Mites seem to depend on location. yeast seems to be most common, smelling yeasty, and it's itchy. Bacterial may smell pungent, and seem more painful. Not sure, but I think that there is an optimal mix of good and bad bacteria/yeast in the ear. 

My dog used to get bad infections after getting washed. I believe that washing his ears with soap would wash the good bacteria away and dry his ears out, leaving a fresh site for infection. So, I don't scrub his ear anymore, putting cotton in his ears during bathing, and washing his ears only with designated ear wash.... seems to work better, although not not 100% perfect.


----------



## nbsandhills (Nov 24, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm going to suggest getting a grain and potato free food, keeping away from chicken.


I have to agree with this. Dug, my 1 yoa Golden Retriever has never had an ear infection. He is on a grain free diet and I only wipe his ears out once a week or so with a soft towel. 

I also don't feed any dog food with chicken as my border collie does not handle chicken well at all, (chews his feet and throws up a lot) so in order to keep things simple for 5 dogs, I just don't feed anything with chicken. Including treats. 

It works for us.


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

I am not sure that his food is what is causing it. The rest of his family (i house sit for the breeder on a regular basis) consists of his mother, father, grandma, great-grandpa, aunt, and distant cousin. None of these dogs get ear infections and they were on Dog Chow up until recently. This is one of the cheapest foods out there, imo. Mack tends to get eye allergies in the spring and sometimes fall, where i have to give him some benadryl, so the vet thinks that his ear infections are not due to food, but an environmental factor. The fact that he only gets them once every couple of months also supports this. I guess I will have to talk to my vet about the licking when I am in there next, but for now I will try to stop her when I see her doing it. 

I am willing to switch foods for a trial period to see if it works. (Once I finish up his food now) But I am having difficulties finding a large-breed grain-free, chicken-free food. I am on a very limited budget (I recently lost my job), any suggestions? I am paying about $35 for a 30 lb bag now...


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

chronic ear infections and a picky eater you can read the articles at 





b-naturals.com/


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

You can get 4Health at Tractor Supply that's very affordable. It's not the best food, but it's decent, and better than what you're feeding now. They have a Salmon and Potato variety than may help your dog.


----------

